# Microsoft Threat Modeling Tool in Version 3 verfügbar



## Newsfeed (7 März 2009)

Mit dem Threat Modeling Tool sollen Entwickler ihr System auf mögliche Bedrohungen untersuchen können. Es lassen sich die einzelnen Komponenten des Systems und der Datenfluss dazwischen modellieren respektive visualisieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

